# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Ni Hao

## Mingjiang.Chen

Hello, everyboy
I am  Chinese, i am living in Shenzhen, a city in south of China.  I like Russian,  Everybody who want learn Chinese Mandarin, I can help you a little, just for friendship between China and Russia. If you met some difficult in learning, you can contact me free.
my msn is mingjiangchen@msn.com 
my skype account: mingjiang.chen   ::

----------

